

Github hosting (git-pages) - antonio-R

I&#x27;ve finally built my personal webpage, with my work portfolio, what i do info, skills etc.. Its just html+css+js no server-side.
My question is, for credibility, rep, professionalism matter, is it a bad idea do host it at github and leave the default url? (username.github.io)<p>Use case:
You as a employer would consider other person with a private domain over me for example?
======
tlongren
*.github.io won't matter. People see it and know it's most likely something legit.

------
stashpro
no

